# KOTOR help



## KobeBryant0099 (Apr 19, 2007)

Ok, so i purchased KOTOR for the mac off of Amazon, and i have a mac book pro with a 2GHz intel Core duo with 512 MB and 667 MHz of Ram. But when i start the game, it says that my computer is only running on 500 MHz and the gameplay will suffer. it suffers alot. the game is really jumpy and not smooth at all. How do i fix this? do i have to install something else, or can i just change some settings or something. Could it be the graphics card? I'm using a Radeon 1600.


----------



## Damrod (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't know if this could be the problem, but is your version of KOTOR updated to Universal Binary? If you're not sure, maybe have a look here and grab the patch in question:

http://insidemacgames.com/news/story.php?ArticleID=12800


----------

